

Ask HN: how do you regression test your web apps? - s3graham

In working on Skulpt (.org) I'm growing a decent sized JavaScript code base. I have reasonable test coverage running on d8 (the V8 debug shell) and can run the tests quickly (&#60; 10s) from the command line.<p>There's a minimal amount of DOM stuff in demo code that's entirely untested, and more importantly for this project, various levels of support and quirks in the browsers' JavaScript implementations that affects the core code.<p>Assuming a Linux dev environment (though I've got at least 4 XP licenses for VMs if necessary), my question:<p>How can I set up an unattended process (i.e. one command) that can reliably and quickly tell me whether everything's working on ie7, ie8, ff2, ff3, safari3, safari4, opera9, opera10, and chrome? (x OSs as appropriate)
======
jedediah
I don't know about all of the browsers you mentioned, but my team regression
tests on a handful of those browsers using Selenium.
[<http://seleniumhq.org/>] We use a ruby library to drive the Selenium engine
and it seems to work pretty well.

Edit: Btw, nice job on skulpt, it looks really nice.

~~~
s3graham
Are you're running the tests on the same OS that you work on?

I guess I could set up a whole bunch of VMs (or VM snapshots) and use Selenium
RC and then cycle through them.

~~~
hugs
Or create an account at my startup --> <http://saucelabs.com>. (Fair
disclosure, I created Selenium. ;-)

~~~
s3graham
SauceLabs looks slick! Hope you're making money. :)

I found Selenium to be a bit heavy for what I was doing, but for a full
application with UI it seems like it'd work well.

